# Changing Wheel Size



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

My 28KRS Kargaroo has double axles and 14" wheels/tires. I'm thinking I'd like to swap out the 14s for 15" wheels/tires. Going to be doing a year long trip out and about the country starting from west Massachusetts mid May of next year. Anybody done that mod? I'd be interested in all thoughts and input on the subject, as I'm not real sure it makes sense or not. Just seems to to this novice. Thanks. 

Safe travels all.

gary


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I havn't done this but. It has crossed my mind a few times. Would like to change my 15' s to 16 with a good set of rubber. Verses the stock crap. When loaded we pack alot of weight with the quad ect. Good chance i will do this in the spring. In your case having 14's i would change them in a heartbeat. If i were you i would even consider 16's also being a toyhauler. Your on the right track. This makes total sence. A yr long trip i would put on the best money can buy. Your safety and others is riding on your tires.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Did this some time ago and used the link below to order new wheels. I went with the aluminum 6 on 6.5 and Cooper LT tires. Overall they were 1" greater in diameter and I had plenty of room between the axles to work with as well as above the tires. A lot more tire choices with 16" rims.

Most if not all 14" wheels have a 5 bolt pattern, and that means you would need to go with new brake drums with 6 studs to make that change to 16" wheels. A 15" wheel can be had in either 5 or 6 bolt patterns.

http://recstuff.com/trailer-wheels/aluminum-trailer-wheels/16x6-6-bolt-on-5-5-aluminum-t03-trailer-wheel-black-inlay/


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Good point on the bolt pattern. You are correct. I'd still go with 16's if you have the room. Either way not a cheap upgrade.


----------



## marine (Oct 15, 2015)

Makes perfect sense to me, I have 16 on my 250RS and they work great!! Do it you will not regret it.

Steve

South East Massachusetts


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Changed from 14 inch to 15 inch on mine. They barely fit in the wheel wells without the axle flip, but I haven't had any issues. After I lost a tire and had to replace two at the same time due to overloading the remaining tire on the same side, I figured going to 15's was the right thing to do.


----------



## Resqguy (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a 2004 26RS with 14" wheels. What's the specific benefits of increasing the wheel size? Thx!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Resqguy said:


> I have a 2004 26RS with 14" wheels. What's the specific benefits of increasing the wheel size? Thx!


In this case, it gives you extra wiggle room over the stock tires. Most stock tires on trailers are barely adequate for the rated weight of the trailer. Increasing the tire size gives you several hundred more pounds of tire carrying capacity, making the tires less susceptible to stress that could cause them to fail. You could also increase the load rating of the original tire size and get a couple more hundred pounds of capacity, but there's only so much you can do with the stock tire size. You increase your options significantly by increasing the tire size.


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, I took a good hard look at the wheel set up on the 28KRS Kargaroo. I don't think there's any room for larger wheels/tires on the port (driver's) side due to the slide out being directly over the wheels and not a lot of space between the top of the 14" wheel and the floor of the slide out. Dang! Justman mentioned "axle flip" ..... what's that??

Happy New Year everybody!

Safe travels all.

gary


----------



## Resqguy (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Sounds like a worthy mod.

I'm also considering the axle flip for added ground clearance. This does raise the center of gravity for the trailer. Are there any stability concerns with that? Do they make a flip kit that doesn't require welding the new axle seats?

For previous post:


----------



## rwil_colorado (Sep 10, 2015)

I am in the middle of considering a whole new suspension upgrade. We have a 2004 21RS and it is time to do some maintenance so I am planning on:


flipping the axle (Dexter Over-Under conversion kit = $85.90 on etrailer.com
The instructions do recommend that you tack weld the include plate to your axle so that there is not drifting.

Upgrading my leaf springs from the current 4-leaf leaf springs to 5-leaf = $28.95 each on etrailer.com = $115.80
UPgrading the suspension system to a Dexter EZ-Flex system = $228.95 on etrailer.com

Lastly, I do plan on upsizing my tires but I am stuck, should I go with 15" or 16". There are so many more options for wheels and tires at 16"
and you gain a lot of load capacity, not that I plan on using it but I figure it adds a layer of safety. So, from what I know about all of this stuff, which is not much, I will have to install new trailer hubs that are 6x5-1/2". The kit on etrailer.com is $79.95 for each hub, or $319.80 total for all 4.

Originally with the 15' tires/wheels I planned on using Maxxis M8008 trailer tires size 225/75R15 which have an overall diameter of 27.11". Maxxis makes the same tire in a 235/80R16 which have an overall diameter of 30.8". So my big question is will I have room for the 16" tires with the axle flip and suspension upgrade. From what I saw somewhere else, I can expect to lose 1" with the suspension upgrade, but I am not sure how much I will gain with the axle flip.

Anyone know how much I will gain and whether the 16" wheels/tires will work.

Thank you for you help and guidance.


----------



## Jbird68 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I am considering changing from a 14" to 15" wheel on a 2007 21RS and was wondering if any has done this? There seems to be plenty of clearance but I was just wondering if anyone had any feedback.

Appreciate you comments.
Jay


----------

